# Cleaning interior glass



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi - I hope this is the right place to ask this question.

I had a new car parking pass in one of those plastic sheaths that are sticky on one side.

Like a fool I stuck it (lightly) to the interior windscreen instead of dropping it onto the dash.

Now it's left a horrible residue on the inside of the screen. I don't want to rub at it for fear of smearing it further and making it worse. Does anyone have any ideas about the best way to clear this gunk off without it leaving a mark?

Needless to say - it is now dropped on the dashboard!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I seem to remember reading on here about WD-40 being good at removing this kind of residue, but I could be wrong.

I'm sure Jac-in-a-Box will be along to give you proper professional advice 

Rogue


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I've always found brush cleaner to work well.... you just have to be careful not to spill any on the interior


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just soak a little white spirit onto a cloth and wipe away... will shift it easily, best to then clean the area with a bit of soapy water then clean/polish the glass.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Meths is best...hic :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Meths is best...hic :wink:
> 
> Dave


 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Meths is best...hic :wink:
> 
> Dave


Don't start that again :roll:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Lighter fluid is also good, leaves no mess either, just squeeze some on to a cloth and wipe away..


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips - I managed to clean it all off.

Ironically, very hot soapy water did the trick in the end


----------

